# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Power Jet [Blue Power, Αlmottahedah 1, Delphin, TT Delphin]

## Psytair

Ειναι το νεο αποκτημα της seajets το οποιο αγοραστηκε απο την αιγυπτο και βρισκεται εδω και ενα μηνα μαζι με το αδελφο του πλοιο στον μωλο της Δ.Ε.Η στο κερατσινι εκτελοντας επισκευες κυριως μηχανικες ωστε να τεθει αξιοπλοο

----------


## Naxojet

Στο πλοιο λεγανε να φορεσουνε τις μηχανες του πολεμικου swift 1 του οποιου ειναι caterplillar και βρισκονται σε αριστη κατασταση    .

----------


## Psytair

Το πλοιο εχει σημαια togo και νηολογιο Lome. O καταπελτης του φαινεται να χρειαζεται μια μικρη επιμυκινση  .Η μεγιστη ταχυτητα του ειναι 37 κομβοι

----------


## andria salamis

Σήμερα μια φώτο στο Πέραμα.
BLUE POWER.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Blue Power που έχει δέσει στη ΝΑΥΣΙ απέναντι από τα ferryboat στο Πέραμα.

BLUE-POWER-02-08-10-2017.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ας δούμε το Blue Power που έχει δέσει στη ΝΑΥΣΙ απέναντι από τα ferryboat στο Πέραμα.
> 
> BLUE-POWER-02-08-10-2017.jpg


Νωρίς ξεκινήσανε,θα έχει πολλές δουλειές να κάνει.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Και δύο χθεσινές δικές μου φωτό από το πλοίο, στην δυτική πλευρά της προβλήτας 1 του Περάματος.

IMG_0455.jpg__IMG_0410.jpg
_Πέραμα - 14/10/2017_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο έφυγε από το Πέραμα, και πλέον βρίσκεται στα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο θα μπει στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος από τις 09/01 έως τις 17/01/2018.

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο *Power Jet* τοποθετήθηκε όπως βλέπουμε την Τρίτη ο νέος καταπέλτης. Σύντομα πιστεύω θα βγει σε κάποια δεξαμενή για να τελειώσει με τις εργασίες του. Να δούμε που θα δουλέψει και αυτό. Καλή συνέχεια.

BLUE-POWER-05-28-05-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Power Jet* εχθές με την βοήθεια του P/K Christos XXXVII έφυγε από την Ελευσίνα που βρισκόταν και πλέον είναι στο *ναυπηγείο Κόρου* στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας, όπως βλέπουμε και στη φωτογραφία. Καλή συνέχεια.

BLUE-POWER-06-11-07-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Power Jet* φωτογραφημένο εχθές από την Κυνόσουρα στο *ναυπηγείο Κόρου* που έχει έρθει. Απ' ότι είδα οι νέες μηχανές που έφερε το Capricorn έχουν βγει από το πλοίο και οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι από εβδομάδα θα βγουν οι παλαιές και θα μπουν οι νέες μηχανές στο *Power Jet.* Καλή συνέχεια.

BLUE-POWER-07-12-07-2019.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο χρόνια ψάχνανε να του αλλάξουν τις μηχανές, αρχικά λέγανε να βάλουν από το (SW)IFT τελικά του ήρθε το πακέτο με το CAPRICORN. Μήπως θα έπρεπε να το έχουν μετονομάσει σε POWER-LESS JET;  :Devilish:

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε στη φωτογραφία σήμερα στο *ναυπηγείο Κόρου* γινόταν ο χαμός (όχι από τον σεισμό) αλλά από την τοποθέτηση των μηχανών στο *Power Jet*. Καλή συνέχεια και όλα να πάνε καλά.

BLUE-POWER-08-19-07-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Την ώρα που ετοίμαζαν για εξαγωγή την παλαιά μηχανή του *Power Jet* στο *ναυπηγείο Κόρου* στα Αμπελάκια. Καλή συνέχεια.

BLUE-POWER-09-19-07-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Μετά από δύο χρόνια στην Ελλάδα εχθές το Power Jet άνοιξε για πρώτη φορά το AIS του στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου που βρίσκεται. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε στη φωτο μου το* Blue Power* από προχθές έχει γυρίσει στο ντοκ του *ναυπηγείου Κόρου*, για να τοποθετηθούν και οι άλλες δύο μηχανές. Καλή συνέχεια.

BLUE-POWER-14-09-08-2019.jpg

----------


## leo85

Και μια φώτο από πρίμα στο ναυπηγειο Κόρου.

POWER-JET-11-8-2019-.jpg

11-08-2019 Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνιος.

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο *Power Jet* που βρίσκεται στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου στη Σαλαμίνα, εδώ και 3-4 μέρες τοποθετήθηκε και η 4 μηχανή (η φωτο είναι του φίλου στο fb Dimitris Kaplantzis) και οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι την Κυριακή 01/09/2019 θα φύγει το πλοίο για τον δεξαμενισμό του *στα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας.* Καλή συνέχεια.

POWER-JET-17-27-08-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

> Στο *Power Jet* που βρίσκεται στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου στη Σαλαμίνα, εδώ και 3-4 μέρες τοποθετήθηκε και η 4 μηχανή (η φωτο είναι του φίλου στο fb Dimitris Kaplantzis) και οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι την Κυριακή 01/09/2019 θα φύγει το πλοίο για τον δεξαμενισμό του *στα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας.* Καλή συνέχεια.
> 
> POWER-JET-17-27-08-2019.jpg


Εχθές τελικά αναχώρησε ρυμουλκούμενο από το Hector και τώρα είναι στο ύψος της Ερέτριας. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι παλιές μηχανές του *Power Jet* φεύγουν από το *ναυπηγείο Κόρου* *για επισκευή* και το πλοίο φωτογραφημένο εχθές στα *ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας* που έχει πάει για την συντήρηση στα ύφαλα του. Καλή συνέχεια.

POWER-JET-18-03-09-2019.jpg POWER-JET-19-04-09-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *POWER JET* φωτογραφημένο* στο ναυπηγείο Χαλκίδας* που βρίσκεται. Μάλλον την Κυριακή θα επιστρέψει όπως λένε οι πληροφορίες μου στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου, γι' αυτό και έδεσαν το Ionian Star που ήρθε μπροστά στο μόλο. Καλή συνέχεια.

POWER-JET-20-10-09-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο *Power Jet* όπως βλέπουμε σε σημερινή φωτογραφία, *τοποθετήθηκαν τα waterjet* που είχαν βγει για επισκευή και πρέπει σε λίγο να γίνει η καθέλκυση του στα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας. Όπως λένε οι πληροφορίες μου μάλλον την Κυριακή θα φύγει ρυμουλκούμενο για να έρθει στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου. Καλή συνέχεια.

POWER-JET-22-18-09-2019.jpg

----------


## leo85

Το *Power Jet* *έφυγε**από** τα ναυπηγεία* *Χαλκίδος** και* *έρχεται**Πειραιά.*

----------


## ancd

Δεν καταλαβαίνω αυτή η προετοιμασία του πλοίου Σεπτέμβρη μήνα! Υπάρχει περίπτωση να το δρομολόγηση το επόμενο χρονικό διάστημα? Η σεζόν στην Ελλάδα τελειώνει σε ένα μήνα ή παίζει κάποια ναυλωση για εξωτερικό?

----------


## nickosps

Θα το βάλουν να δουλέψει τώρα που είναι χαμηλή η κίνηση για να κάνουν και οποίες δοκιμές θέλουν χωρίς να υπάρχουν πολλά παράπονα σε περίπτωση που κάτι δεν πάει καλά μετά από τόση επισκευή που έχει κάνει.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *POWER JET* εχθές με την βοήθεια των ρυμουλκών την ώρα που πήγαινε *να δέσει στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου*, πίσω από το Ionian Star. Καλή συνέχεια.

POWER-JET-25-20-09-2019.jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

Polish_20200724_214239348.jpg
...δοκιμαστικό σήμερα...!!
...για που ετοιμάζεται??

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> ...δοκιμαστικό σήμερα...!!
> ...για που ετοιμάζεται??


Έφθασε στο Ηράκλειο στις 2020-08-10 01:12 και κάνει τη γραμμή Ηράκλειο - Θήρα - Μύκονο.

----------


## threshtox

> Έφθασε στο Ηράκλειο στις 2020-08-10 01:12 και κάνει τη γραμμή Ηράκλειο - Θήρα - Μύκονο.


Σχεδόν δύο ώρες είναι, πάντως, δεμένο στη Νάξο και την πληρώνει το Δήλος, που κόβει βόλτες απ'έξω..

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Έφθασε στο Ηράκλειο στις 2020-08-10 01:12 και κάνει τη γραμμή Ηράκλειο - Θήρα - Μύκονο.


Τελικά σταμάτησε στη Νάξο ...
Συγγνώμη, δεν είχα δεί τό μήνυμα του threshtox, περιττό το σχόλιο μου.

----------


## threshtox

Σύμφωνα με το Naxospress, πρόβλημα στον καταπέλτη, λέει..

Και το Δήλος βολτάρει ακόμα, ενώ θα κόντευε Σαντορίνη. 

Και γίνεται ο κακός χαμός τώρα στη Νάξο, με Worldchampion, Νέαρχο και Sifnos Jet να πλησιάζει.

Η χαρά του φωτογράφου και ουχί του επιβάτου..

----------


## Ellinis

Oι 155 επιβάτες αποβιβάστηκαν και το σκάφος παραμένει στην Νάξο. Μετά από 3 χρόνια από την αγορά του στο πρώτο του ταξίδι στο Αιγαίο παρουσίασε πρόβλημα. Να το πεις άτυχο... τι να το πεις... 🤐
Αλλά άμα ψωνίζεις 25χρονα καταμαράν με 10 χρόνια στην Αίγυπτο, τι άλλο να περιμένεις;

----------


## john 2004

Τα δέκα χρόνια στην Αίγυπτο, τι δουλειά έχουν;  Το ματιασαν οι Αιγύπτιοι;     Καινούριος είναι ο καταπέλτης κατασκευασμένος στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## Ellinis

Ελάχιστα πλοία που πέρασαν από Αιγυπτίους επέστρεψαν στην Ευρώπη, τα περισσότερα ταλαιπωρηθηκαν από ελλειπή συντήρηση και άλλα. Το σχόλιο μου περί Αιγύπτου περισσότερο αναφέρεται στα 3 χρόνια που παλεύουν να το κάνουν αξιοπλοο παρά στην βλάβη του καταπέλτη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ελάχιστα πλοία που πέρασαν από Αιγυπτίους επέστρεψαν στην Ευρώπη, τα περισσότερα ταλαιπωρηθηκαν από ελλειπή συντήρηση και άλλα. Το σχόλιο μου περί Αιγύπτου περισσότερο αναφέρεται στα 3 χρόνια που παλεύουν να το κάνουν αξιοπλοο παρά στην βλάβη του καταπέλτη.


K έχουν βάλει μηχανές από άλλο καράβι.

----------


## manoubras 33

Απο την χθεσινή μεσημεριανή άφιξη στο λιμάνι της Παροικιάς.

DSCN2665.JPG

----------


## ΦΑΝΑΡΙ

Μπράβο κάθε μέρα & ανεβάζει μιλια :Eagerness:

----------


## ΦΑΝΑΡΙ

ΦΑΝΑΡΙ 
*Τζόβενο*


Εγγραφή19-04-2008ΠεριοχήsifnosΜηνύματα29

* Μπράβο κάθε μέρα & ανεβάζει μιλια 36,2*

----------


## Amorgos66

... συνεχίζουμε σε άλλη γραμμή...
https://www.pireaspiraeus.com/power-...6%CE%BD%CE%BF/

----------


## nikos4

Πάντως πολύ περιποιημένο πλοίο και πολύ εξυπηρετικό- ευγενικό πλήρωμα...

----------


## threshtox

Σημερινό φρέσκο πράμα...

DSC_0001.jpg DSC_0004.jpg DSC_0011.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Στο Καρπάθιο βρίσκετε για πρώτη φορά σήμερα το σκάφος που κλήθηκε να καλύψει το PAROS JET το οποίο υπέστη βλάβη. Κανονικά φέτος ταξιδεύει στη γραμμή Ηράκλειο-Θήρα-Ιο-Πάρο-Νάξο-Μύκονο.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

Το Power Jet στις 2021-08-29, αντι να συνεχισει προς Ναξο, Παρο, Μυκονο, προσεγγισε στην Αγια Ειρηνη,στον ορμο της Ριβας της Θηρασιας οπου και παραμενει μεχρι αυτη την στιγμη.

----------


## Ellinis

Παρουσίασε εισροή υδάτων όπως διαβάζουμε π.χ. εδώ : https://m.naftemporiki.gr/story/1766057

----------

